# My Minnie machine Shop Or Navy Museum



## chief (Mar 19, 2012)

Well this all started 15 months ago in December 2010  It was cold outside and I had a small job I needed to do on the Lathe,  so I started a fire in the wood stove about 10 am and gave it about an hour to get the chill out, it didn’t work real good the 26 X 50 shop has no insulation, After I got the job done and back in the house it hit me,  I’m getting older and the weather is not going to be what I want it to be all the time,
So I told the wife I’m going to build me a new Small Minnie Machine Shop.
And to my Surprise She said that sounds like a good idea. 
And ask where are you going to put it. 
And I said right where that old storage shed is that’s about to fall down,
So the first thing was to tear down the old storage shed.



So on 22 December 2010 I ordered a new 12 X 16  Storage building, 
And when it came in we put it in place and started putting in the insulation and paneled it out with  OSB. Painted it out in white except for the ceiling, I got lazy..








So as we start the tour of the Minnie machine Shop and My Navy Museum, 
I will try to answer some questions before they are ask, 
Like total cost with the new milling machine, Heat and Air, new grinder, the flooring,
The work bench, Insulation, OSB paneling, and paint.  
Just the shed cost $ 3058.56 
the new mill was with collets and shipping Was $1385.00  
I didn’t keep track of everything, but I tell the wife we have just a little over 
$ 6,000.00 in it,  and you guys know how that is LOL

So here we go, 
This is from the doors looking in,




Lets start with the Mill & Lathe,  the mill is a PM-25, and the lathe is a 1979 Jet Lathe,
The top tool box holes the lathe tooling, next down holds the mill tooling and the bottom
Hold measuring tools, tool holders, and other things.




Here is some more tool chest I have in the Minnie shop,
The bottom one is an old dental cabinet from the Navy,
The top left I made in 1975, and holds taps, dies, small files, 
Easy outs. Small saw blades, 
The top right my Dad made back in the 60 s, 
And it is full of other tools I have,



This old chest I have had since I retired from the Navy on Treasure Island in 1985,
We wasn’t using it any more SO I cut the legs off and made a nice grinder table out of it,
Wife was not to Happy, But it looks good in the shop



	

		
			
		

		
	
   grinder table

This is my little desk and a chair I made out of a Harley seat a friend gave me,




This is looking from the Mill & Lathe to the Doors




Now for the best part The “ Work Bench “  Oh How I love this Bench,  
I work Many Hours on this, and just got it done the other day,  Well I Ran Out of Room. LOL









So you see you can get a lot of toys in a small space, just like on a Ship.  The Chief.


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 19, 2012)

Go Navy,
Nice little shop but way too clean and organized. You don't do anything in there that would make a mess, do you?
Bob (USN-Ret)


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2012)

Now Bob you know they don't always stay that clean, But I do use the Vac under the lathe a lot, and it being so small it's not to hard to keep clean,
the only bad thing is when i say lets hold field Day i have to do it LOL,   No one out here cares that I was a Chief anymore.


----------



## churchjw (Mar 20, 2012)

The new shop looks Jerry lea approved.  

Jeff


----------



## atwatterkent (Mar 21, 2012)

Chief,
Maybe nobody cares about our rates any more but as long as the check comes every month____________________
I don't hold "field day" anymore because I'm the inspector and my eyes only see what I want them to.
Bob


----------



## irishwoodsman (Mar 21, 2012)

nice little shop there:biggrin:mac


----------



## nctoxic (Mar 21, 2012)

Chief,
I like your mini shop.  It looks big enough for me, anyway. 
Please tell me about your mill, and why you chose one that size.  I'm in the "lookin and learnin" phase, and trying to decide what size mill would best suit me and my hobby type uses.

Tim,,,


----------



## chief (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi nctox : The two reason for the small milling machine is the big 1944 Index mill I have in the big shop was just to big to go in the small shop, and the Index is not that actuate anymore 
For small things, I got the PM-25 MV Mill from  Qualite Machine Tools, in Pittsburgh Pa.
And I had a few problems with them, I won’t buy from them again.
I now buy things I need from Grizzly,  The PM-25 is the same as Grizzly’s G0704 Mill.
As for as the small mill it works great and I love it,  
If you call Grizzly they will send you a Beautiful 698 page catalog full of man toys.
1-800-523-4777   _*The Chief.*_


----------



## chief (Mar 21, 2012)

I could Be Wrong, but that is what I was told, Not sure one way or the other, sorry if i put out the Wrong Info. _*The Chief.*_


----------



## GlenF (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice Minnie Shop.  You've got me thinking now. 

Just have to figure out how to justify it to the wife. 

Glen


----------



## chief (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi sssfox : no problem on this end, like I said I'm not sure one way or the other, they look the same to me and it said mine may be a little heaver,
but I think that was because mine came with 25 lb Vice, and I down loaded the manual for the G0704 and it all looked about the same to me, 
We are all here to learn and I will keep an open Mind,   If anyone else has any info. on this subject please jump in and help us out, 
Because  ( nctox is looking for advice on small milling machines ) lets all try to give him the best advice we can find, Thanks All _*The Chief.
*_


----------



## GlenF (Mar 22, 2012)

My mill is the Harbor Freight 44991 Central Machinery Mini Mill/Drill.  The 20/25s are a little larger machines.  I bought it because it was on sale for 399.99 last spring.  I knew I wouldn't be able to afford a larger mill for awhile.  Maybe next year I'll upgrade.  I might CNC the mini-mill just to try out the CNC stuff; looks like it would be fun.

Glen


----------

